# S. Sanchezi



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i have had this piranha for about a year and a few months it was about 3" when i first got him and i bought him as a sanchezi and now that hes grown out alot hes about 5" to 6" and color came in great i am almost 100% positive its a sanchezi except he doesnt have prominent belly scutes, and you cant see from these crappy pics i need to pull out the manual on the digicam and adjust some settings so i can get better pics, but he has a white tipped anal fin kinda like some elongs get but someone suggested it might be a bacterial fungus of some sort?? thanks for looking and sorry for cruddy pics im working on better ones

Thanks -Josh

View attachment 171095


View attachment 171096


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Sanchezi...as far as the white tip, a lot of p's have that. Unless the fin starts to deteriorate, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

lol thats standard advice lmao


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

JustJoshinYa said:


> lol thats standard advice lmao


I'm sorry to disappoint you.

I'd advise some *bacterial fungus* treatments, but there aren't any. If you're that worried, add some Melafix if you think it is a *bacterial* infection, or Pimafix if you think it is a *fungal* infection. You can also get better shots of the affected area and post them in the Disease, Parasite, and Injury Section.

ID Complete.


----------

